# Sírvase Ud. decirme



## Luciano Alcantara

Me parece que *Sírvase Ud. decirme* se trata de una expresión en español, ¿no? ¿Pero en qué casos se la usa?
 
¿Existe Sírvate tú decirme?
 
Gracias una vez más. Hice una búsqueda en el diccionario, pero sólo hallé el significado y no la expresión.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Luciano Alcantara said:


> Me parece que *Sírvase Ud. decirme* se trata de una expresión en español, ¿no? ¿Pero en qué casos se la usa?
> 
> ¿Existe Sírvate tú decirme?
> 
> Gracias una vez más. Hice una búsqueda en el diccionario, pero sólo hallé el significado y no la expresión.


 
Lo pensé un poco pero me detuve y me parece que hace falta el contexto donde Ud. lo leyó. ¿lo tiene?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Me atreví a buscar un contexto para nosotros en la internet y se ve claro lo que quiere decir, es algo que implica hacer una cosa por lo que primero se debe perdirse permiso o preguntarse pero no, otra persona se adelanta y te lo dice. Y sí que se nota que es algo muy formal/culto. Vealo con más claridad en la frase subrayada.

Fuente.


> - (Levántase de su asiento y estrecha efusívamante la mano de la visitante). Buenos días, señorita. Sírvase usted sentarse. (Se sientan en un sofá). (Meloso). Sírvase usted decirme en qué puedo serle útil.


 
P.S: levántase equivale se levanta, la colocación pronominal enclítica es muy común sólo en los textos literarios como dramas. Hehe es sólo por si causa confusión.


----------



## Luciano Alcantara

Vi la frase un una de las historias didácticas en un libro de español que tengo. En la historia, un viajero le pregunta a un ciudadano donde queda el banco. Entonces el viajero dice: "Sírvase Ud. decirme donde queda el banco". A lo que el ciudadano le contesta: "Por supuesto. Necesitas doblar a la izquierda y bajar dos calles."
 
Tal vez sea una expresión que usamos en portugués, que es "Faça-me o favor de dizer onde fica o banco", pero no lo sé.


----------



## Mangato

Es una expresión anticuada, yo diría que decimonónica.
Significa: Haga usted  el favor de decirme, pero con un tono cortés e imperativo a la vez.


----------



## Luciano Alcantara

Gracias, Estefanía. No hay duda de que el ejemplo que encontraste es igual al mío en sentido.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Sí sí, pero esta frase en español es muy formal. Y sí es eso, lo que supone no está mal.


----------



## Luciano Alcantara

Gracias a todos, una duda a menos jejeje.


----------



## Tomby

Luciano Alcantara said:


> Me parece que *Sírvase Ud. decirme* se trata de una expresión en español, ¿no? ¿Pero en qué casos se la usa?
> 
> ¿Existe Sírvate tú decirme?...//...


Estoy de acuerdo con lo dicho por Mangato. El "sírvase..." es un formulismo anticuado y que actualmente sólo nos podemos tropezar con él en un contexto escrito. Por su puesto que no existe (ni creo que haya existido) algo semejante a "Sírvete tú decirme..." porque la expresión "sírvase" es exageradamente formal.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Outsider

Parece semelhante a «faça o favor de me dizer», ou «faça o obséquio de me dizer».


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Parece semelhante a «faça o favor de me dizer», ou «faça o obséquio de me dizer».


 
Que significa OBSEQUIO neste contexto ?


----------



## Luciano Alcantara

Obséquio tiene el mismo significado de benefício, gentileza, favor.

En Brasil algunos hablan:

- Por obséquio, que horas são? = Por favor, que horas são?

(Significado inmediato en español: Por favor, ¿qué hora es?)


----------



## Mangato

AGATHA2 said:


> Que significa OBSEQUIO neste contexto ?


Favor, gentileza. En Colombia también existe una fórmula parecida muy habitual.
¿me regala su número de teléfono?


----------



## Outsider

Note-se que «fazer o obséquio» é uma expressão muito formal e antiquada. Mas para o contexto presente parece-me acertada.


----------

